# Neuspeed Power Module anybody have any thoughts??



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

GIAC has not had any luck tuning my new S3 (new ECU from Audi seems to be tough to crack) and from I heard from the shop that APR and Revo are having issues too. in the meantime has anybody tried the Neuspeed power module http://www.neuspeed.com/329/0/0/3154/6410151-neuspeed-power-module.html


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Wait for a real tune. There seemed to be a lot of excitement around the Neuspeed initially but been seeing a lot of them up for resale.


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

waiting for JB4


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

DasCC said:


> Wait for a real tune. There seemed to be a lot of excitement around the Neuspeed initially but been seeing a lot of them up for resale.


thanks! i just went to classified and you are right.


----------



## bterra (Mar 15, 2015)

reyoasian said:


> waiting for JB4


Excuse my ignorance. Is the JB4 a tune similar to the Neuspeed? or more like an APR tune?


----------



## s3saloon (Apr 10, 2015)

rickmz said:


> thanks! i just went to classified and you are right.


A lot of people bought these early when there were no ECU tunes. Now that APR/GIAC/etc. have released stage 1/2 tunes, people are going this route and moving on from neuspeed


----------



## s3saloon (Apr 10, 2015)

bterra said:


> Excuse my ignorance. Is the JB4 a tune similar to the Neuspeed? or more like an APR tune?


JB is big in the BMW world, but it is a poggyback so it is closer to Neuspeed, although it will give you A LOT more functionality and integration


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

There are some for resale as people are using these until they decide to get an ECU flash

We run one on our S3 here and love it

Some dyno runs on our product page here
http://www.moddedeuros.com/products/neuspeed-power-module-64-10-15

Also doing 0-60 in 3.9 seconds on base setting


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

3 words: jay bee four


----------



## s3saloon (Apr 10, 2015)

reyoasian said:


> 3 words: jay bee four


Lol we get it, but this is at least months away per George


----------



## twistty1 (Jul 6, 2015)

DasCC said:


> Wait for a real tune. There seemed to be a lot of excitement around the Neuspeed initially but been seeing a lot of them up for resale.


Is this due to people wanting more power from an actual tune, or because they ran into issues/problems? If it's the power thing I'm good with that as I don't want to void my warranty. If it's issues id like to know more about those.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

twistty1 said:


> Is this due to people wanting more power from an actual tune


That's probably the reason. People that were against using the power module vs full remap were concerned about the proper air/fuel mixture and simply that it's not the "real" way to tune your car...that somehow you're lying to your car and tricking it, lol. I've met people that have it on their previous gen Golf Rs and a GLI and they seem to love it. 

Also, I was on the fence about whether tuning the car or getting the power module because really who doesn't want more power especially at those prices. However, I was fortunate enough to test drive an S3 with an APR stage 1 w/APR intake and it wasn't enough to convince me and decided to stay stock for now. The car was definitely pulling harder but it didn't seem smooth or "stock feel" like so many people say on the forums. Overall, it felt a bit harsh...enough to make me worry, lol. The owner did mention he needed to take the car in to update to newest file for the tune...


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

You could opt for a JB1 if you don't need all the extra tuning bits. That is available now and in conjunction with their tuning cable you can adjust the boost map to reflect when you have additional hardware, ie downpipe, etc. If you don't plan on adjusting boost onset, boost per gear, dial hijacking etc, then a JB1 may be enough to suit your needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

twistty1 said:


> Is this due to people wanting more power from an actual tune, or because they ran into issues/problems? If it's the power thing I'm good with that as I don't want to void my warranty. If it's issues id like to know more about those.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


People want more power. You will not get the most power from a PM. But you also will not throw a TD1. Still does impressive numbers on 5psi. We gained 36hp on base setting to the wheels and now does 0-60 in 3.9

Dyno video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8E-Q2_Ri-k


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

I have APR Low power 93 map (or as I refer to it, the 'smooth map'). I tried the full power maps for a few weeks and, just like with my 2001 S4, it felt very boosty down low (where most of my driving is since I work out of the house), and seemed to cause confusion with the DSG so I switched back to the low power map. I think that the combination of their new downpipe (out for FWD, not yet for AWD) looks like it will smooth out the low end nicely, make a much more stock like torque curve.
Regardless of which map, the DSG doesnt do so great on the track with either map (Palmer on the high power map, Watkins Glen on the low power map) and I usually found myself in a higher gear than I wanted. It seems like the combination of the TCU/ECU/downpipe will get the best drivability with the best shifting pattern for the track as well. Just a bit more pricey than I would like ($699 TCU + $750 dp + dp label).


----------



## Lord Flexington (Feb 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> People want more power. You will not get the most power from a PM. But you also will not throw a TD1. Still does impressive numbers on 5psi. We gained 36hp on base setting to the wheels and now does 0-60 in 3.9
> 
> Dyno video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8E-Q2_Ri-k


question. i have 93 gas here....should i run the 91 map or the 100+? Say the 100 please!


----------



## Lord Flexington (Feb 8, 2015)

Lord Flexington said:


> question. i have 93 gas here....should i run the 91 map or the 100+? Say the 100 please!


Just talked to nuespeed. If you run manual and 93 gass you run that 100+ setting. DSG nah to much technical electrical stuff going on.


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

Had one installed on my car and enjoyed it. 
The car pulled much harder after installed and I picked up 32whp on the dyno.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

I had the PM before moving to GIAC. It's a gateway tune but absolutely fine until they can crack your ECU. Power comes in up top so regular driving with the PM will feel like stock. That's really where the tunes differentiate themselves. Better throttle response and more grunt down low and up top. But the PM worked great for the couple of months I had it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winstonsax (Jul 24, 2015)

*Just installed module. Worth it!*

Just bought 2015 black GTI last week. Love it. I've always driven trucks and this is my first sporty car. It's great. 
Just installed Neuspeed module and it's worth every penny. If you are on the fence about buying it....just do it already. I researched and read every thread on this module last week and after installation I am very happy. 
Install fairly easy but you do have to take off bottom skid panel to access lower boost sensor. Once installed drove with wife about 30 miles and I noticed a difference after about 10 miles into test run. Much like other posts state, the power increase is quite noticeable but not overwhelming. My opinion is its the perfect increase in power which in turn will keep me out of trouble speeding everywhere. You'll be happy you installed the neuspeed module. Don't wait any longer, just buy it and install it yourself. 

Let me know if you have questions. BTW I did research apr tune but didn't want to get into the mud with the warranty issue etc. Neuspeed module is the best thing on the market for a boost in power for a small amount of money and install time


----------



## thshollatz (May 25, 2006)

Can anyone confirm that this does not throw a TD1 error?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

thshollatz said:


> Can anyone confirm that this does not throw a TD1 error?


We can. 25k miles on our S3 with the module on. No issues.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

thshollatz said:


> Can anyone confirm that this does not throw a TD1 error?


It will not since it does not modify the ECU.


----------

